# Help! what should heal time for neuter be?



## lulumylovely (Mar 3, 2008)

I had Tenzin neutered on Wednesday and he seemed to be doing fine, the incision site looked kind of messy and puffy the first day and it still looks about the same 3-4 days later. I have seen him lick the site but not for a long time. He seems like he is uncomfortable and sometimes acts like something is chasing him and he needs to sit down real fast. I am planning a call to the vet but I was wondering about other experiences? The net has all sorts of articles about what to look for but is a little vague as to what is really acceptable and what is abnormal. Does he just need more time to heal? He had internal sutures. 

Thanks for any answers, worried for my baby


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I had Archie neutered, he was kind of out of it for a day or so, and that was it.

If Tenzin's still acting like the incision is bothering him after a few days, I would definitely take him back to the vet - he could have an infection.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (lulumylovely @ Aug 17 2008, 02:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620521


> I had Tenzin neutered on Wednesday and he seemed to be doing fine, the incision site looked kind of messy and puffy the first day and it still looks about the same 3-4 days later. I have seen him lick the site but not for a long time. He seems like he is uncomfortable and sometimes acts like something is chasing him and he needs to sit down real fast. I am planning a call to the vet but I was wondering about other experiences? The net has all sorts of articles about what to look for but is a little vague as to what is really acceptable and what is abnormal. Does he just need more time to heal? He had internal sutures.
> 
> Thanks for any answers, worried for my baby[/B]


Riley and Tucker were neutered the same day. They were pretty much sedated through that day, but were much more themselves the next morning. That wasn't necessarily a good thing, since we were supposed to keep them quiet :huh: 

Don't allow him to lick the incision at all, if possible (easier said than done, I know!). That will irritate it and cause it to become puffy and red. Some people will use the 'cone' collars to keep them from it. But we bought some puppy diapers and kept those on for a couple of days. After that, everytime they would even look like they were going to lick, we'd stop them. That does require constant supervision on your part  There was a point at which Riley's incision looked a little red. I did call the vet and she said to watch it, that some puffiness was normal as it was healing. It ended up being ok. 

Depending on how much hair they shaved off, when it starts to grow back in, they will do what you described: jump like something startled or is chasing them and sit down. I had a dog several years ago whose behind was completely shaved down when he was groomed and a day or two later, that's how he acted. It itches and feels 'prickly' and they don't realize what it is. After that, I have always told all of our groomers to never completely shave any part of their body.

But I would call the vet and make sure they don't need to see him and/or prescribe an antibiotic. I always lean toward being too cautious, but it is better to catch any problem before it gets too bad.

Hope this helps!
Debbie


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't mean to worry you but 3 or 4 days later and he still seems to be in some pain, etc. doesn't sound right to me. I was told too that the quick running thing could be his stiches pulling. I would go to the vet for the pure fact that the incision still looks the same as day one. Both my girls slept the entire first 2 days but then you wouldn't know that they just had surgery unless, well, you knew.

Please keep us posted and we hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would have him checked out.. bi neutered my basset friday and u would never know it. if he is still red and puffy sounds infected


----------



## lulumylovely (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for the advice, I am definitely bringing him in tomorrow. He is back to his old self, trying to run around and being crazy but, I still don't like the looks of the incision site. The info on the shaving sounds spot on for what he is going through!

Thank you so much!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (lulumylovely @ Aug 18 2008, 02:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620908


> Thank you so much for the advice, I am definitely bringing him in tomorrow. He is back to his old self, trying to run around and being crazy but, I still don't like the looks of the incision site. The info on the shaving sounds spot on for what he is going through!
> 
> Thank you so much![/B]


Please let us know what the vet says!  

Debbie


----------



## OLLIEBLUE (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone - I have posted a few times here before but I don't have a computer at home so I can only log on at lunch. I have two Maltese boys, Ollie & Louie who are wonderful! Please be careful with Tenzin on this. Ollie was neutered a couple of years ago and for a year and a half it was horrible. His testicles had not desenced and I was told at a well known spay-neutering clinic that the surgery would be performed as a spay. This poor baby went through heck until this summer. I took him to all the best vet clinics in the area and NO ONE could say what the problem was. He was constantly licking and chewing the area and slept in an e-collar for a year which was the only way he could get any rest. The clinic that performed the neutering actually just made an incision and went in and pulled the testicles out after locating them. To make a long story short, after many antibiotics, pain meds, etc., he had to have the scrotal tissue removed and it was full of scar tissue. The vet told me that I did everything right, that it was just hard to diagnose. If I could I would go after this neuter/spay clinic but they pretty much have you sign your life away when you go there. I didn't want to scare you but I just wanted to let everyone know that sometimes these things go wrong or are not done correctly in the first place. Good luck with your baby and I hope he is feeling better now.

Kathy(Ollieblue)


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

From a neuter the wound heals in about 10 days. But you must not let him lick the insision, not even with internal stitches. Also do not let it get wet. I couldn't give Mox a bath for about 2 weeks. 

It sounds infected to me too. I'm sure by now you have brought him in to be checked. Anytime something looks red and puffy do not hesitiate at least a call to the vet. When Mox was neutered instead of that astro collar, I took the Tammy's advise and used a diaper. It wasn't as bulky as the collar and he could pee and poop with it on, it just prevented Moxie from licking the wound. He never seems like he was in any pain and never rubbed anything. He also was out of it for a day after, but then he was back to himself.

Keep us posted on how your little one is feeling.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (lulumylovely @ Aug 17 2008, 02:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620521


> I had Tenzin neutered on Wednesday and he seemed to be doing fine, the incision site looked kind of messy and puffy the first day and it still looks about the same 3-4 days later. I have seen him lick the site but not for a long time. He seems like he is uncomfortable and sometimes acts like something is chasing him and he needs to sit down real fast. I am planning a call to the vet but I was wondering about other experiences? The net has all sorts of articles about what to look for but is a little vague as to what is really acceptable and what is abnormal. Does he just need more time to heal? He had internal sutures.
> 
> Thanks for any answers, worried for my baby[/B]


I was just wondering how Tenzin is doing? Have you taken him to the vet yet?

Debbie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I was also wondering how the little fellow is doing......please keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

praying all is OK!


----------

